# Is anyone else having trouble deleting cookies and history from their K3 browser



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't seem to delete history of cookies from my Kindle 3 3G and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well?
It just goes back to the webpage that was previously loaded.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

read4fun said:


> I can't seem to delete history of cookies from my Kindle 3 3G and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well?
> It just goes back to the webpage that was previously loaded.


Sometimes the kindle browser can get in a mess with cookies. To fix this first clear cookies and then reboot your kindle by sliding the power switch to the right and holding it there for 30 seconds. I have found this always cures any problems.

Robin


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

Well the problem is that it will not delete them.  (I know it will if I reboot, but I did not want to have to reboot it.)  I just was wondering if others were experiencing this issue as well, since I have not seen any other people complaining about that.  I know it's "experimental browser" but if it has the option there to delete and it doesn't what else is wrong with it....


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

read4fun said:


> Well the problem is that it will not delete them. (I know it will if I reboot, but I did not want to have to reboot it.) I just was wondering if others were experiencing this issue as well, since I have not seen any other people complaining about that. I know it's "experimental browser" but if it has the option there to delete and it doesn't what else is wrong with it....


What leads you to believe that the cookies have not been deleted? Also do you have a specific site that causes the problem? If so, then let me know what is and I'll see if I can reproduce the problem.

Robin


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> What leads you to believe that the cookies have not been deleted? Also do you have a specific site that causes the problem? If so, then let me know what is and I'll see if I can reproduce the problem.
> 
> Robin


What leads me to believe that neither the history or cookies are being deleted is because it just bounces back to the prior webpage when I choose either of those options. And if you check the history, everything is still showing there. Nothing seems to get deleted. It doesn't matter what url. I have used most of the default url's in their bookmark list and they all seem to act the same.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree that you should not have to reboot the K to clear cookies and history every time but whenever any function isn't working or the Kindle does something strange, the first thing to try is a reboot. This clears out most problems. Do this and then try clearing the history the next time you are using the browser, it should work.


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

intinst said:


> I agree that you should not have to reboot the K to clear cookies and history every time but whenever any function isn't working or the Kindle does something strange, the first thing to try is a reboot. This clears out most problems. Do this and then try clearing the history the next time you are using the browser, it should work.


This is the issue. I have to RESTART the K3 to clear out the history or cache, EVERYTIME. 
That has been the only way that I have been able to do it. 
That's why I posted to see if anyone else was experiencing this, and if not, if anyone more techie, might be able to explain why this might be happening and if I should be concerned for any reason.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

read4fun said:


> What leads me to believe that neither the history or cookies are being deleted is because it just bounces back to the prior webpage when I choose either of those options. And if you check the history, everything is still showing there. Nothing seems to get deleted. It doesn't matter what url. I have used most of the default url's in their bookmark list and they all seem to act the same.


Just to check: is your main problem not be able to delete the history of sites you have visited? Currently there is no option to do this. Also, this not related to deleting cookies. Deleting cookies will only remove stuff that sites have stored about your visit.

Robin


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> Just to check: is your main problem not be able to delete the history of sites you have visited? Currently there is no option to do this. Also, this not related to deleting cookies. Deleting cookies will only remove stuff that sites have stored about your visit.
> 
> Robin


Maybe I am not framing the question properly... How do you get rid of the previous webpage you were on without rebooting your kindle when you are done with looking at the amazon page, etc? I would not want to have the possibility of somebody being able to get into say my amazon account, etc if it happened to be listed in the history if I were to unfortunately lose my Kindle. I was presuming that the cookies were not being deleted and why it was still going back to the last webpage viewed and the same for the history.

So what happens for you if you go to say your amazon page or say your non kindle webmail? as well as say the NY Times and Facebook.
Does it just bounce you back to the last page you viewed after choosing to delete the history or the cookies? Or does it actually delete them and not bounce you back to the last page?


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> Just to check: is your main problem not be able to delete the history of sites you have visited? Currently there is no option to do this. Also, this not related to deleting cookies. Deleting cookies will only remove stuff that sites have stored about your visit.
> 
> Robin


Sorry. Silly me - I just double checked and there is an option to delete the history of sites visited.

Robin


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

read4fun said:


> Maybe I am not framing the question properly... How do you get rid of the previous webpage you were on without rebooting your kindle when you are done with looking at the amazon page, etc? I would not want to have the possibility of somebody being able to get into say my amazon account, etc if it happened to be listed in the history if I were to unfortunately lose my Kindle.


The previous web page you were on will always remain after clearing cookies etc. To prevent anyone accessing your account either sign out from amazon or clear the cookies which does the same thing. No one will be able to access your account if you are not signed in - despite the page stiil showing in the browser.

Robin


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> Sorry. Silly me - I just double checked and there is an option to delete the history of sites visited.
> 
> Robin


Does it appear to delete the history for you? (Unless I do a restart) my kindle does not actually appear to delete them using the option under the browser settings to do so. It just sends me right back to the last page it was on and if you go back to the history list is still there. 
So I'm thinking it is not deleting the history (nor the cookies) since it is not clearing out the history (nor the prior page viewed).... and if so, I'm thinking it could possibly be an issue if I were to unfortunately lose it, they might be able to get to my amazon account if it were in the history list.

I have been trying to reboot it when I finish with it and guess for now that is what I will need to continue to do. I kust hope that it doesn't mean anything has happened with the browser or the kindle is malfunctioning.

I was just trying to find out if others were having the same problems since I haven't seen anyone else asking in the forums.


----------



## Robin Gardner (Jan 24, 2011)

read4fun said:


> Does it appear to delete the history for you? (Unless I do a restart) my kindle does not actually appear to delete them using the option under the browser settings to do so. It just sends me right back to the last page it was on and if you go back to the history list is still there.
> So I'm thinking it is not deleting the history (nor the cookies) since it is not clearing out the history (nor the prior page viewed).... and if so, I'm thinking it could possibly be an issue if I were to unfortunately lose it, they might be able to get to my amazon account if it were in the history list.


The very last page you visited will remain on the screen and in the history list. However if you have signed out of your account or deleted cookies then nobody can access your account unless they know your username/password. You can test this yourself if you like. Just sign into your account then either sign out or clear cookies. Then attempt to do something account related i.e add to wishlist or putting something in your shopping cart. You will find that are are prompted for a username/password before anything can be done to your account.

Robin


----------



## read4fun (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin Gardner said:


> The very last page you visited will remain on the screen and in the history list. However if you have signed out of your account or deleted cookies then nobody can access your account unless they know your username/password. You can test this yourself if you like. Just sign into your account then either sign out or clear cookies. Then attempt to do something account related i.e add to wishlist or putting something in your shopping cart. You will find that are are prompted for a username/password before anything can be done to your account.
> 
> Robin


Ok, thank you! 

And if anyone else can't clear your kindle history it would be interesting to know. (I hope I am not the only one experiencing this issue.)


----------

